

Your mid-2010 13-17" MBP's *will* support HDMI audio/video - tenaciousJk
http://store.apple.com/us/product/H1824ZM/A?mco=MTgxMzM1NzE

======
agent86
You could also skip the dongle, and just get a direct cable instead.

10ft, $45 - <http://store.apple.com/us/product/H4637ZM/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY>

It does up to 1080p video and up to 5.1 audio for the following Macs:

\- MacBook (Late 2010 release)

\- MacBook Pro 13/15/17 inch (Mid 2010 release)

\- iMac 21.5/27 inch

\- MacBook Air 11/13 inch (Mid 2010 release)

\- Mac Mini (Mid 2010 release)

\- Mac Pro (Mid 2010 release)

~~~
tenaciousJk
Monoprice needs to release their version of this cable!

------
zach
When I was in my local Apple Store here in LA, I was confused that they didn't
have any Apple Mini DisplayPort to HDMI adapters on the shelves at all.

Then I saw they had these instead. The Apple Store had the Moshi adapters
completely take the place of the old Apple MDP/HDMI adapters.

That must be the ultimate coup for an accessory manufacturer: having the
manufacturer drop their accessory for yours in their own stores!

------
yoavniteflip
get 3 of them for the same price here: [http://www.meritline.com/mini-
displayport-to-hdmi-adapter---...](http://www.meritline.com/mini-displayport-
to-hdmi-adapter---p-34680.aspx)

~~~
tenaciousJk
I bought my MBP in summer 2010 and the HDMI audio spec and adapters weren't
known or available yet.

Haven't checked monoprice yet, but these look legit :)

Thanks!

